# White Russian



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Anyone else drink White Russian's while smoking a stogie? My drink of choice is scotch, but I also enjoy a good White Russian. I feel like it really compliments a good cigar.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Im not a fan of anything that coats my mouth like milk while Im smoking.. however that coffee flavor would match well.. 

beer or scotch for me while smoking or a mojito of course..


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> Im not a fan of anything that coats my mouth like milk while Im smoking.. however that coffee flavor would match well..
> 
> beer or scotch for me while smoking or a mojito of course..


I had my first mojito with a cigar a couple of weeks ago at Casa Fuente in Vegas. It was a great pair.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Woogie said:


> I had my first mojito with a cigar a couple of weeks ago at Casa Fuente in Vegas. It was a great pair.


:dr :dr

I know, that sweet yet alittle bitter from the mint what a good mix..


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

One of my favorite drinks - but not with a cigar. I'd rather have some iced tea, coffee or water.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

depends on the day, Dude.
If it's good enough for the Big Lebowski, it should be good enough for me, man.


That rug really brought the room together, man.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I drank Black Russians for about 14 hours straight last year (May 5th actually) while smoking cigars at a Blackjack table in Vegas. I don't remember how I liked it. :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Drinks, cigars, good company=a good mixture. As far as White Russians go, I like those, but I haven't had one while smoking a cigar yet.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I think the cream would be too overpowering for a cigar. I feel like it would overwhelm the palette. But I've never been a huge fan, only time I've had them was when watching the Big Lebowski.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

did someone say white russian, man?


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> depends on the day, Dude.
> If it's good enough for the Big Lebowski, it should be good enough for me, man.
> 
> That rug really brought the room together, man.....


White Russian:
1 1/2 oz Vodka
3/4 oz Kahlua
3/4 oz Light cream or milk
Mix vodka and Kahlua, float cream or milk on top. The Dude Abides.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> did someone say white russian, man?


*I thought I heard it, too.* :al

I love Russians, white or black. While I haven't had one...oops, yes I have; my how I forget. From what I _remember_ it went well. I've had plenty of cappuccinos with cigars and the milk didn't pose any issues then, so I'd bet on the WR making a good pairing.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Funny this comes up. I had my first white Russian only a few weeks ago. The recipe I used called for equal parts of each ingredient (2 oz. amounts). I found myself thinking hmn..... this will have to be tried with a cigar. 

I can't say I've had many drinks that overpower a cigar. Maybe it's just me. Maybe I don't know what I'm missing. But I smoke very slowly such that even the smallest cigar can last me close to an hour. In any event I even eat sometimes a late night snack while smoking a cigar. 

... I'm rambling. I think it would pair well with a cigar and will have to try this out myself.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

casadooley said:


> White Russian:
> 1 1/2 oz Vodka
> 3/4 oz Kahlua
> 3/4 oz Light cream or milk
> Mix vodka and Kahlua, float cream or milk on top. The Dude Abides.


Alternatively, you can use White Creme de Cacao for a truly "White" Russian


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I drank Black Russians for about 14 hours straight last year (May 5th actually) while smoking cigars at a Blackjack table in Vegas. I don't remember how I liked it. :r


Thats good stuff. At least it sounds like you think you had a good time.

Had me a White Russian and a Rocky Patel Fusion tonight. It was good.:dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Woogie said:


> Thats good stuff. At least it sounds like you think you had a good time.
> 
> Had me a White Russian and a Rocky Patel Fusion tonight. It was good.:dr


Long story I will make short....had a gorgeous Blackjack dealer all day. Dealers at the Sahara have to have their state or country of birth on their nametags. Her's said "Cuba". And she dealt me 20s and Blackjacks all day long, while complimenting the aroma of my cigars.

Makes me wish I could be Bill Murray and have that be my "Groundhog Day".


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> I had my first white Russian only a few weeks ago. The recipe I used called for equal parts of each ingredient (2 oz. amounts). I found myself thinking hmn..... this will have to be tried with a cigar.


So it sounds like you liked the drink. I can't say I actually measure.  To me White Russians are a fun drink and when it comes to mixing I usually add a bit more vodka than called for.



> have that be my "Groundhog Day".


:r A "Groundhog Day", sounds like that would be a nice one.


----------



## IBMer (Jan 1, 2000)

I had a similar experience in Vegas not long ago.

Sat down at a blackjack table around 10am, ordered a white russian for a completely known reason, and ended up drinking what felt like 4000 of them until 9pm that night. :tu 

I always thought there wasn't enough alcohol in a white russian to get drunk on.....I was wrong. :hn 

The silver lining is I won over $2,000 and never knew it until the next morning.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

ky toker said:


> So it sounds like you liked the drink. I can't say I actually measure.  *To me White Russians are a fun drink and when it comes to mixing I usually add a bit more vodka than called for.*
> 
> :r A "Groundhog Day", sounds like that would be a nice one.


:tpd: I am also very liberal with the Vodka.:tu


----------



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

See my post and try with cream instead of milk,allows you to use more vodka and kalooaah!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=57889&highlight=white+russians


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey, careful, man, there's a beverage here!

Love white russians, but never tried it with a cigar.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

> See my post and try with cream instead of milk,allows you to use more vodka and kalooaah!


I used to drink these. Did a test. Tried one with milk and one with half and half cream.

Cream is the way to go. Milk just isn't the same.

So try your White Russians with cream and ditch the milk IMO.

And yes, my motivation to have one of these was from the film "The Big Lewbowski". Cool movie!


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

Will definitely have to try it with the cream. My idea of heaven:

Hanging out with a bunch of friends, watching the Big Lebowski, drinking white russians, and smoking a maduro.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep, I always make mine with cream instead of milk. I had several this weekend.:dr


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

White Russians is one of my go to drinks but I make them with whip cream (the kind in an aeresol can). Makes it lighter than with milk so you get more of a coffee taste.

And i've been known to drink them with a cigar .


----------

